# need help/info fellas



## goat400 (Aug 18, 2009)

have 2006 gto w/ 30k. all stock suspension. got about a lill over 1" gap now between tire an fender. want to get rid of tht gap!!!...wht do i do? :confused wht about these lovell 3/4" eliminator kits?


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow, I am surprised no one has responded. I have missed this thread. I assume you are talking about the fronts? I mention this because most GTO rear coils are collapsed and sitting .75 to 1.5 inches lower.

mike
dms


----------

